# what its like to hitch hike every day for over 30 days



## Kate Westcoast (Sep 4, 2014)

Full throttle in Europe.
Work in Progress.

Prologe (feeling greasy in greece, beating around the bush in bulgaria)
http://evencowgirlsgetthepoops.tumblr.com/Full Throttle


----------



## Tude (Sep 5, 2014)

I love reading your blog, keep it up gurl!!


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Sep 6, 2014)

Thankkkkkks!!


----------

